# paar fragen...



## dave_ (31. Dezember 2001)

naja ich habe jetzt endlich nen 2. rechner zum laufen gebracht, und auf den mal mandrake 8.1 installiert.
ich hatte früher mal suse 7.2 drauf, aber bereits bei der xchat installation haben mir dateien gefehlt ( libssl.rpm .. weiss leider nicht genau atmo ) und die konnte ich nicht finden, bzw ich konnte sie schon finden bei rpmfind.net, aber um diese zu installieren haben mir wiederum irgendwelche pakete gefehlt... arf 

das ist mal das eine problem.
jetzt habe ich an dem 2. rechner nur nen alten ibm monitor und möchte nicht immer neuen monitor zwischen den beiden rechner hin und her stöpseln. in suse konnte ich ganz einfach mit "sax" bzw "sax2" einstellungen wie auflösung usw einstellen, in mandrake ist das jetzt ein unbekannter befehl, banane ? kann ja wohl nicht angehen.

ausserdem würde mich interressieren, wie ich einstellen kann das er nur textbasiert bootet. ist das einfach "failsafe" , was ich bei ner art bootmanager auswählen kann ? habe das vorher vergessen zu testen.., also muss ich immer failsafe anstastatt "linux" auswählen, wenn ich textbasiert botten will, - also ohne jegliche grafische oberfläche ?

gn8, bin müde und KO


----------



## dave_ (1. Januar 2002)

also wie ich die bildschrimauflösung in mandrake 8.1 ändern kann, müsste doch wer wissen oder ? 
büttttteeee !


----------

